# Should I Get my Associate Degree After My Bachelor's Degree?



## sunnysmile (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey guys! 

I have a Bachelor's degree in Psychology that I just got in May of this year. I was a studio art major before I transferred and I only have 2 classes before I can get my art associate degree. I am going back to my junior college to take prerequisites for grad school/career exploration and was wondering if it would be worth it to get the art degree or use the class space for other career exploration classes to hone in on what I want to do?

Thanks! :smile:


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello.

Not all degrees have the same value in terms of improving your market value as a job applicant, so accumulating degrees may not be worth your time/money. I assume you want to work in the psychology field. I think the question to ask yourself should be "will getting an arts degree improve my resume?" If the answer is yes, go for it. If the answer is no, don't bother getting the arts degree.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

sunnysmile said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have a Bachelor's degree in Psychology that I just got in May of this year. I was a studio art major before I transferred and I only have 2 classes before I can get my art associate degree. I am going back to my junior college to take prerequisites for grad school/career exploration and was wondering if it would be worth it to get the art degree or use the class space for other career exploration classes to hone in on what I want to do?
> 
> Thanks! :smile:


if it is only 2 classes why not. Not the most useful degree but at least you can bolster your resume with it.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

sunnysmile said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have a Bachelor's degree in Psychology that I just got in May of this year. I was a studio art major before I transferred and I only have 2 classes before I can get my art associate degree. I am going back to my junior college to take prerequisites for grad school/career exploration and was wondering if it would be worth it to get the art degree or use the class space for other career exploration classes to hone in on what I want to do?
> 
> Thanks! :smile:


To get any kind of job above "front-line social worker" in psychology, one needs a Masters' ; to get any *real* job in psychology -- and in order to be accredited to administer and interpret any number of standardized exams such as MMPI, one generally needs a PhD.

Consider the art a hobby project at best.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Do it. It's another college degree on a job allocation. It may serve to separate you from the rest of the applicants.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Just two classes? Knock yourself out :happy:


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I totally say do it. I actually think it would aid in any upper level administration position you would likely obtain after getting your phd or masters even if down the road with age. 

I am thinking here of like the PRing involved even within a company as well as networking and advertising. I actually truly believe it can assist you quite a bit. If your able to customize all your own company materials like that. Its a pretty good support degree in some ways.

Just thinking of all the silly news letters and community out reach letters etc blah blah boring protocol. But you could use that to aidnand support your professional expertise.

I think people who said no might be underestimating the potential for you to work in small private companies. Its 2 classes. Why not.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

If it were my choice, I'd get the prereqs for grad school/career exploration out of the way and finish grad school first. Then once my career was established, I'd go back and take those 2 classes at night or on weekends. Unless the studio art degree is something you intend to find work in, it can wait to be the last of your academics.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

+1 to the "it's just two classes" crowd :happy:.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Do you enjoy the art classes, and do you think you ever may use art in a professional setting? I lean towards the "it's only 2 classes" crowd, too, but at the same time, I think a solid portfolio is equal or better than a degree in terms of demonstrating art expertise. I think maybe the best thing to do would be to take those two classes, and use them to focus on establishing a well-rounded professional art portfolio. That way you'll get your degree _and_ you'll be ready to put it into practical application if you end up desiring to do so. 

I might have said otherwise (skip the art classes) if you had particular direction at this moment, but it sounds like you're in an exploration phase anyway. The classes might give you a nice touchstone for something you've already got expertise in and that are pleasing to you.


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

At 2 classes if it wouldn't set you back timewise for grad school definitively take them. At two classes I don't think it would interfere with prepping for grad school. You have another achievement milestone before starting grad school, have more opportunities/be more diverse than others. There are lots of reasons for it all you would have to decide is does it fit in my schedule? (A short economics answer is due to the marginal cost would be a yes).


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

If you have the funds, go for it.


If not, may I consider looking for an occupation that is willing to pay for said classes. If it is only two classes, at some places you could get those paid by your employer at 100%. 

I couldn't rationally convince myself to do that personally, but if that's what you truly want to do, why let anyone stop you?


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

it's just 2 classes. Do it. And find a way to apply at least one of those towards something else you are doing. Milk it.


----------

